# White ash timber



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well guys don't know how bad it will be but I cut up the 3" timber into 8" blocks today see a lot of worm holes in it problably be okay keep informed of my first turning. They make some nice bowls I hope and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Go get 'em Glenmore!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Worm holes just adds character to the turning. Go get'em Glenmore. Let us see some nice bowls.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Glenmore

You are running forward for sure. The finished project is always great to see, but the fun is in the challenage of the build, waiting to see the first bowl. Yes sir! 

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Have you wriggled your finger in the holes Glenmore to make sure none of the worms are still alive? By cutting up what now turns out to be a 10' plank you've ruined the chance to make a canoe so you can come out to see me.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
I haven't been around for several days so I am not sure what you mean you cut up wood for bowls. Do you mean you cut out blanks to turn? Whatever you mean let's see some nice bowls like the first ones you turned they were nice and your doing swell job. Have you been using that hollowing tool that a member made for you at all? I am curious how it works for you. I made a new scraper tool today out of half inch HSS for smaller jobs. Works real well for me. Good luck, Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch at that time I just cut them in 8" lengths. But yesterday took a crack at cutting them into 6" circles and gave one a turn on the lathe. Well all or most of them will be practice pieces because the worm holes are all through it. Really disappointed about this but hey I need the practice. Going to be getting some white oak 3" stuff. The hollowing tool that Terry made me works great have to be gental though bogs my little lathe right down.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
What you mentioned about your lathe being bogged down by the large hollowing tool is what I was concerned about. Just recently I bought a Nova G3 chuck for my mini Jet lathe and was hollowing a small bowl on it, with a large gouge and it bogged down the lathe. I am used to hollowing large vessels and my touch was too stiff for this small turning. This might be, in your case and mine also, a blessing in disguise. Might teach us both a light cutting touch is preferable to pushing too hard and stalling the lathe. Sharp tools don't need brute force to cut.I knew this but needed to relearn it all over again. White oak is my favorite wood when doing flat work. Never turned any though. Looking forward to seeing something you turn with my favorite wood. Good luck. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch I know what you mean. Have to be a little dainty with the finesse of bowl turning can't go into it like a bull in a china shop.  Learning pretty good though and having a lot of fun with the good and even the flops. The white ash I screwed up yesterday is going onto my grill for the cook out I'm having for my family so it is going to still be useful.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Pictures Glenmore, WHERE are the stinkin' pictures????????????????????????????


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Well Mate lets see what you have been doing, and as Dave said where are the photos. Or have we got to have a fund for batteries LOL. Mitch is spot on, a light touch is the way forward and not brute strenth.
Cheers
Pete
PS: Hope to back up and running soon, sorry for not being around haveing a hard time at the moment.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Glenmore said:


> Mitch I know what you mean. Have to be a little dainty with the finesse of bowl turning can't go into it like a bull in a china shop.  Learning pretty good though and having a lot of fun with the good and even the flops. The white ash I screwed up yesterday is going onto my grill for the cook out I'm having for my family so it is going to still be useful.



"DAINTY WITH FINESSE" Glenmore, that conjours up pictures of you working wearing a TUTU!

Finish the bowls complete with worm holes and sell them on e bay as genuine antiques! Don't forget what I told you this morning, photo-shoots or I scrub you from my Skype contacts list, then who would you have to hastle you?


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Want to ask you a little favor. Before you burn any of the turnings that have worm holes, post a picture and get a second opinion before you get rid of something that others might think to be nice.We aren't going to eat out of these bowls so as Bernie said it adds character and an artistic touch to your work. If you already burned the bowls, take a photo of the wood. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Pete
Not sure what you mean that your having a hard time right now,but, hope things turn for the better for you very soon. Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well Mitch the first turning went ito the fire. Made the burgers and dogs taste REEEAL Good though hahahaha I might just cut them down a little and make some nice candle holders for the bigger candles. I will have some pics of these when I get them turned.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

See mate there is allways an alternative use to what we make.
Cheers
Pete


----------

